

Show HN: A collection of professional resume templates on Google Docs - zthomas
https://www.visualcv.com/www/google-docs-resume-templates?locale=en

======
zthomas
We spent some time to create a collection of well designed resume templates
for Google Docs. They are all completely free to use, hopefully you guys will
find them useful.

If you guys have any suggestions of what kind of designs you'd like to see in
the future. let me know.

